# 24Led Azules + pila 9V ¿Como?



## Dywell (Abr 8, 2007)

¿Como puedo poner 24Led azules con una pila de 9V?

Caracteristicas de los leds

Reverse Voltage: 5.0 V 
DC Forward Voltage: Typical: 3.2 V  Max: 3.6V 
DC Forward Current: 30mA 

No se si ponerlos todos en paralelo,Cuanto podria aguantar la pila?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 8, 2007)

Juer! 

Repasa los coceptos básicos de la electricidad. El Sr Ohm te facilita la labor. Te animo a repasarar o en su defecto a estudiar. 
Saludos


----------



## Dywell (Abr 8, 2007)

Ya se de sobra los conceptos de la ley de ohm ,pero una cosa es la teoria y puede q en la practica con tantos leds se vea afectada,ademas no se como calcular el tiempo q podria durar la pila


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2007)

Dywell, forma doce series siguiendo este circuito y colócalas en paralelo.
Como conoces la ley de Ohm, lo demás queda de tu parte.

Saludos:

mcr


----------



## El nombre (Abr 9, 2007)

Conociendo la ley de ohm... ¿seguro? ¿Afectada? !! Pobre Ohm !! hay gente que pone en duda su ley. En fin colocando tres en serie te ahorras la resistencia y el diodo 3,2 x 3 = 9,6V. Para alargara la vida de la batería coloca 4. Aplica Ohm ( no dudes de ella jamás ) y verás consumos y caidas. De esa forma puedes saber, aproximadamente, la durabilidad de la fuente que coloques. Saludos

Disculpas por poner en duda tus conocimientos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2007)

> ¿Como puedo poner 24Led azules con una pila de 9V?
> 
> Caracteristicas de los leds
> 
> ...



Para *"El nombre"*: amigo, la cita es solo para recordarte el primer post de Dywell. Tu última respuesta no luce muy coherente con esa pregunta.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## El nombre (Abr 9, 2007)

Usted disculpe. Tan sólo me limité a replicar tu contestación. 
Y como bien dices no indica la colocación de resistencia ni de diodo.
¿Es coherente u obvio?
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2007)

El nombre, considero que la respuesta es coherente debido a que Dywell preguntó "¿Cómo puedo poner...?" y la respuesta dice cómo. Siguiendo los datos que él suministra y, además, datos de prevención que él posiblemente no tiene: La R es para limitar la corriente a 30 mA, el diodo 1N4148 sirve para evitar la conexión en polaridad inversa pués, como podrás observar en los datos, la tensión reversa que soporta el LED es de tan solo 5 V y, en las hojas de datos indica que son muy susceptibles de daños severos (SE QUEMAN) con cualquier exceso en sus parámetros ( Ifw, Vr ). De lo poco que he experimentado con ellos, he podido observar que son muy delicados. Aún se deberían tomar mayores prevenciones en cuanto a protección contra transitorias y excesos de tensión.

También Dywell preguntó que cuanto puede durar la batería de 9 V y eso será según el tipo de batería que él vaya a utilizar. Cada serie de las propuestas consumirá 30 mA, si ponen 12 series en paralelo, para logra la cantidad de 24 LED, el total será 360 mA.

En las respuestas anteriores no amplificadoré más información por cuanto Dywell, dice tener bién clara la ley de ohm y, por lo tanto, con ese bosquejo, consideré que era suficiente.

Espero haber sido más claro, sobre todo contigo.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## El nombre (Abr 9, 2007)

No lo tomes a mal. Todos los días aprendo cosas nuevas.

Limitar a 30mA deja el led a su máx. ¿qué pasaría si conectas cuatro en serie? 
En mi opinión te ahorras las resistencias y se autolimita la intensidad. 

4 x 6 series lo que te dan unos 2,25V. Nos vamos a las gráficas y sacamos la I teórica ( que ha de ser inferior a los 30mA) lo que nos garantiza una mayor vida de los leds y mayor duración de la fuente. 
Ahora si hay peligro de inversión colocas tres en serie más el diodo. Continua por debajo de 30mA. Continuas ganando. 

Hay que recordar que tienes que dar unas tolerancias ya que la fuente es dificil mantenerla a 9V

Saludos 

PD1 Conmigo has sido muy claro en todo momento cosa que agradezco
PD2 Tendrían que comportarse conforme te has comportado, defendiendo una cosa que está muy bien realizada 
PD3 Gracias mcr. Espero encontrarte más a menudo en este tipo de debates


----------



## mcrven (Abr 10, 2007)

Muy bién "El nombre", después de saludarte de nuevo, paso a informaciónrmarte que no estoy tomando a mal ninguna cosa. Realmente no hay ningún motivo para asumir esa posición y entiendo perféctamente que estás aprendiendo cosas continuamente. Por otra parte te cuento que, además de ti, cada uno de los presentes en el foro, incluyendome, estamos haciendo lo mismo: aprendiendo.

Ahora, en cuanto a tu última pregunta y propuesta, quiero recordarte una vez más, que nos piden "cómo" conectar 24 LED para hacerlos funcionar con una batería de 9 V.

Preguntas: ¿qué pasaría si conectas cuatro en serie?

Te respondo: Como tu mismo te respondiste, la tensión que alimentaría a cada LED sería de 2,25 V y esto sería cierto si estuviesemos hablando de bombillos incandescentes pero, estamos hablando de LEDs y no de cualquier LED, sino de los de Alto Brillo. Fíjate que los LED, al igual que todo tipo de semiconductor, tiene una especie de umbral a partir del cual ellos comienzan a funcionar. Por debajo de 0,7 V aprox., la "base" de los transistores prácticamente no conduce y, por debajo de 1 V aprox., los LED comunes tampoco conducen, o sea, no encienden. Los LED de alto brillo tienen el umbral alrededor de los 3 V ( los que apuntó Dywell ), por lo cual me temo que no van a encender.

Lo ideal para hacerlo funcionar con 9V, son 2 en serie:

Sumemos: 2(Vled) + Vfw(D1) = 2*3,4 V + 0,7 V = 7,5 V cdt(diodos)

Restemos: V(Bat) - cdt = 9 V - 7,5 V = 1.,5 V cdt(R1)

Aplicamos Ley de Ohm: R = V/I = 1,5 V / 0,03 A = 50 Ohm

La potencia disipada por R1 será de 0,046 W, por lo cual será cubierta con mucho margen con una R de 1/4 W

En cuanto al máximo de 30 mA, Dywell no dice eso, solo indica la corriente prevista por el fabricante para que el LED ilumine con la intensidad indicada.

Lo que sí, te sugiero es que leas detenidamente las hojas de datos, cuando quieras utilizar algún dispositivo. Muchos son los errores cometidos al omitir detalles que aparentemente son insignificantes y que al final resultan ser vitales.

En cuanto a tus comentarios finales, espero ser lo bastante claro con todos e ir mejorando. Trataré de mantener alguna presencia activa en los foros y también en los debates. Las ganancias son muchas y de muy buena calidad.

Igualmente, espero reencontrarte en estos debates en otras oportunidades y temas.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## Dywell (Abr 14, 2007)

GRacias por sus respuestas ,sigo sin aclararme como deberia de conectar todo,para q veais como de grandes son mis dudas,si fuese solo un par de led no tendria problemas,el problema lo tengo por la siguiente esperiencia,en na base de pruebas,pongo los 24 leds todos en paralelos, le pongo una resistencia de 1ohmio y la pila de 9V y simplemente los led iluminan,mido con el voltimetro y me marca 3'1V
Por lo cual no termino de aclararme si asi esta bien el circuitoo es q hay algo fallando? ops:


----------

